# Maryland BBQ Bash August 12th and 13th



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

Get r done 101!  Good luck to ya'.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Hopefully Glenn will be sporting his BBQ-4-U ringer T at the comp!! [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Next year would be better for me...new kid and all... :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

I am always willing to help my Cousin out!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, did you guys try to call me on Saturday? If so, next time LEAVE A MESSAGE! I was up in Buffalo attending a Green Day concert and I saw the calls, but NO MESSAGE!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, I'd like to get in on this "saying bad things about Woodman" thing.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, so, how did you guys do?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, great job!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 15, 2005)

Great job guys!!  You did us proud!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 15, 2005)

How'd they do?


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 16, 2005)

Great Job Guys!


----------



## Griff (Aug 16, 2005)

You guys rock!!

Griff


----------

